# 2.0 golf city engine swap?



## 08Golfcityman (Sep 25, 2013)

I own a 2008 golf city and want to do a engine swap cause I think it's a waste of money to turbo 
The 2.0 8v so I was wondering if a 2.0 mk4 would be a nice swap please let me know what you guys think I'm open to suggestions and buying another car is just not a option lol


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Uh say what?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ok, so you want to swap the 115hp engine currently in your Golf for a 115hp engine out of an older Golf? 

Do you see what I did there? If not, look closer.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

:facepalm:


opcorn:


----------



## 08Golfcityman (Sep 25, 2013)

*Engine swap*

Ok so I haven't done much research I just don't want to waste money on a 8 valve. What motor would be the best to fit in my car and turbo? I used to be a Honda guy so I don't know much bout vw just that I like them better lol


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Turbo the engine that's already in it. It works. Search. Many have done it.


----------



## 08Golfcityman (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes I could but I'm already to many km and I don't like the fact it's a 8 valve I need a motor that can breath more like a 24v I'm not afraid to spend some money for a new engine


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

08Golfcityman said:


> I need a motor that can breath more like a 24v


:facepalm:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

More valves!!! Why? Because more is better!!!!

This thread needs more cowbell :laugh:


----------



## 08Golfcityman (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes in this case more is better your engine can breath better and you get more rpms out of her


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dude, dead stock a turbo 2.0 8V can make close to 300 hp with the right turbo and management or reflash. Otherwise stick a 1.8t in there 150-225 hp bone stock and capable of more.

If that can't please you go back to Honda land


----------



## Hagphish1 (Nov 11, 2012)

You know, it amazes me that there are 3 people posting on this thread that obviously know the answers to this guy's questions but are too busy poking fun and acting elite to give the man some advice.

Although his English/typing skills need some work, he just wants to do a motor swap for a quick power upgrade.

Look for a 1.8T motor from a mark IV golf/jetta. they are 20V motors and make something like 180HP from the factory.


----------



## 08Golfcityman (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you I do plan on doing a lot more than just a turbo so the 1.8 would be great in the end I'm looking for a good 500hp and can take a corner just as hard


----------



## 08Golfcityman (Sep 25, 2013)

Or do I just rebuild this motor and put a new head on it?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hagphish1 said:


> You know, it amazes me that there are 3 people posting on this thread that obviously know the answers to this guy's questions but are too busy poking fun and acting elite to give the man some advice.


Expected response from a n00b. 

And FWIW, I don't know much about the 8v motor, so I won't be of much help. I'm just here for the gangbang. :thumbup:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Should be cheaper and easier to find a GTI/GLI to get more valves *AND* a turbo. Cause the swap the OP is talking about is against any and all laws I know about what with putting an older motor into a newer car when it comes to emissions laws. And the wiring would be a big enough hassle to make it difficult at best.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

08Golfcityman said:


> Yes in this case more is better your engine can breath better and you get more rpms out of her


Well then swap in a 24v VR6. Unless you know of some 24v 4-cylinder motor you wanna put in there. You're obviously a Honda guy and you're stuck in Honda-thinking mode. That's gotta change if you're gonna tune a VW.

The short answer to your question is you can swap anything you want, all it takes is time and money. Do some searching, I remember seeing one thread a long time ago where somebody but a Honda K-series motor in a MKIII Jetta.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Anony00GT said:


> all it takes is time and money.


Which the OP has none of if he's bought a city.


----------



## Hagphish1 (Nov 11, 2012)

911_fan said:


> Expected response from a n00b.
> 
> And FWIW, I don't know much about the 8v motor, so I won't be of much help. I'm just here for the gangbang. :thumbup:


Typical response from a troll living in his mom's basement.

I've been on the Vortex since 2006, but lost my old account.


----------



## Hagphish1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Is this a forum for technical advice, or is it just a place where computer jockeys hate on everyone for not knowing everything?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hagphish1 said:


> Typical response from a troll living in his mom's basement.


:laugh:

10+ internet points to you for making me laugh this morning.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hagphish1 said:


> Is this a forum for technical advice, or is it just a place where computer jockeys hate on everyone for not knowing everything?


I'll tell you what this forun _not_ for....a podium for people who have zero vested interest in the outcome of a rediculous request, and who add nothing to a thread except whining, sniveling, and finger-pointing. Especially over a request that can be answered by searching the forum archives for about 5 minutes.

Get your panties out of your vag and lighten up. Your presence in this thread is almost as useless as mine.


----------



## Hagphish1 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm just sick of know it alls contributing nothing but snarky comebacks and bad attitudes on threads where they have nothing to gain save for a cool guy quote for the bottom of their signature. Some people don't know as much as you, that's why they come here. They don't come here to be belittled and made to look like a fool. You ought to know a little about that given your current issues with certain sponsors to this forum.

Also, if everyone used the search to find archived threads to answer all their questions this forum would become nothing but a library.

But, I guess you're right. The search function works so incredibly well anyway.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

I'll be straight up. I'll help with a legit question. But if the question is stupid, I'll respond with a stupid answer 

In this case, forget the forum. The OP didn't even bother to look up the specs on the engine he proposed swapping in.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Anony00GT said:


> I'll be straight up. I'll help with a legit question. But if the question is stupid, I'll respond with a stupid answer
> 
> In this case, forget the forum. The OP didn't even bother to look up the specs on the engine he proposed swapping in.


:thumbup:


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Like I said, I'm just here for the gang bang.


----------



## 08Golfcityman (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow, that's good you all are making fun of my girlfriend but I see why I just asked her to find me a good site for parts. Not stupid questions.


----------



## 08Golfcityman (Sep 25, 2013)

It is funny that people have nothing better to do than to make fun of people that don't know much.


----------



## Hagphish1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Unfortunately, that's what the vast majority of people on forums do.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

08Golfcityman said:


> Wow, that's good you all are making fun of my girlfriend but...





911_fan said:


> Like I said, I'm just here for the gang bang.


:laugh:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

A motor swap on a modern car that came with better motors is just stupid. The ability to buy the car with the motor you want negates the cost and hassles associated with the swap. And for most cars with OBDII, emissions becomes to most prohibitive factor as you HAVE to keep factory ecu to pass.

Your "girlfriend" should either deal with the slowness of the 2.0 or just sell it and buy one with either the 2.5 or the 2.0T. Maybe she should've test drove it before buying it, it's not like it was any quicker a month ago.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

ps2375 said:


> A motor swap on a modern car that came with better motors is just stupid. The ability to buy the car with the motor you want negates the cost and hassles associated with the swap. And for most cars with OBDII, emissions becomes to most prohibitive factor as you HAVE to keep factory ecu to pass


Well, a 1.8T or VR6 could be used in a "factory" configuration and still meet emission requirements. I believe the City Golf is just a facelifted MKIV for outside-USA markets.


----------



## Hagphish1 (Nov 11, 2012)

ps2375 said:


> Your "girlfriend" should either deal with the slowness of the 2.0 or just sell it and buy one with either the 2.5 or the 2.0T. Maybe she should've test drove it before buying it, it's not like it was any quicker a month ago.


So, you've never bought a vehicle and wanted more power from the motor? You're being such a dick.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Hagphish1 said:


> So, you've never bought a vehicle and wanted more power from the motor?


That would be every car I've bought. But I've never bought a car so under powered that I've considered a motor swap. And I've never considered a motor swap with an identical motor.:what:


----------



## Hagphish1 (Nov 11, 2012)

ps2375 said:


> I've never considered a motor swap with an identical motor.:what:


HAH! Good one.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Threads like this are why I still come back to the 2.0 forum.

:wave: someone said gangbang?

Hey Travis I picked up a Passat wagon 1.8T 4motion last weekend, I GOTZ DA 20 VALVES WICKED ENGINE NOW!!! 500 HP weeeeeeooooooo


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice. Shoot me a PM sometime and we can discuss....


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

1.8t nevar lose!!!!1!1!!11!!!


----------

